# Nebraska sub available



## Drywall1 (Nov 11, 2006)

I have all insurance needed. S300 2 speed bobcat and a polaris atv with plow. Also 1 or 2 laborers available. We are out of the Lincoln area but willing to travel a bit for the right ammount of volume.

Nate
402-540-1782


----------



## Drywall1 (Nov 11, 2006)

TTT snow's coming wednesday!


----------



## AJ Watson (Jan 15, 2006)

*lincoln*

I got a couple places in Lincoln you could bid. Two apartment complexes. 
email at [email protected]


----------



## Drywall1 (Nov 11, 2006)

AJ Watson said:


> I got a couple places in Lincoln you could bid. Two apartment complexes.
> email at [email protected]


E-mail sent thanks!


----------



## K&N Snow (Dec 2, 2006)

*call me*

you could give me a call I might have some work in lincoln 
I would like you to have a plow or a pusher though call even if you dont. I have one sitting around 
Kent 202-8547


----------



## Drywall1 (Nov 11, 2006)

K&N Snow;327537 said:


> you could give me a call I might have some work in lincoln
> I would like you to have a plow or a pusher though call even if you dont. I have one sitting around
> Kent 202-8547


I'll give you a call tomorrow if thats ok let me know. Nate


----------



## joe2106 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Work in Beatrice*

Might have some work in Beatrice if you want to travel here. We are the largest provider here now. Last snow I sub to 3 guys w/ S250's and S300's and they got 9+ hrs in. Let me know what you need. We have pushers for all the loaders (7) and they work great. I guy in Beatrice built them, with that 2 speed nothing can move more other that our big 928 Cat. Shoot me a PM if interested.
Joe


----------



## Drywall1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Still available! Getting tired of doing my neighbors drives for free The Polaris kicks aZZ on side walks. Did about a mile of side walks in my commons area today in no time at all. That thing amazes me every time I use it.

Nate


----------

